# Durable LEDs Sites



## moreleec (Jan 30, 2012)

i am starting to tryout case modding with my friends but we ran out of leds.

Where are some places to buy some for cheap?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Any electronics parts store will have them. Shop around and see where you can get the best price.

In the past, I've used partsexpress > Parts Express: the #1 source for audio, video & speaker building components


For PC parts and ideas in general, take a look at frozencpu and directron


----------



## moreleec (Jan 30, 2012)

moreleec said:


> i am starting to tryout case modding with my friends but we ran out of leds.
> 
> Where are some places to buy some for cheap?


RGY 100mm Car Angel Eye White Light Ring Headlight 33 LED 2 Pcs, Canada - DinoDirect.com
found these, try to attach these to my fans for some cool effect


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi moreleec :wave:

You might find that the ring-lights are too big or too small to fit your fan(s). The rings are 100mm, whereas fans are usually 80mm or 120mm.

You might also investigate '*El-wire*', it can be cut to length and runs on the usual 12V, available from most 'mod-shops' :wink:


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

My usual choice for LEDs via the web is Oznium or PlasmaLED. Both good sites and neither has let me down.

Look on YouTube for DIY angel eyes. Can be done with 2 LED and a clear rod from a set of blinds (can be purchased for very cheap as a replacement piece). The benefit of doing your own is you can size it to your fan(s) more easily and not worry about a poor fit.


----------

